# Actor training



## Laden91 (Mar 24, 2014)

This is just our second year doing a haunted house but does anybody have any tips on actor training. Any ideas on how to tell if they are gonna be a good actor.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

When you hold auditions, watch for the ones who pick up paper or find something to do that is helpful. These are generally self-motivated people who have a good work ethic. They will almost always show up early, work hard, and stay after to help clean up. Shoot me a message with your email address, and I will send you a copy of my haunt actor training slideshow if it will help out.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Laden, you'll find a number of threads that discuss haunt actors in the Haunt Tactics and Techniques subforum. Just start browsing


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For the auditions, throw the actor a character description and see where they go with it.
If they just sit there with a blank look on their face, then they may be a challenge to work with. That's a start.
For further auditions, do the same but using less exciting, more mundane character descriptions. This helps you filter out those who will only work or want to work if they are "in the spotlight". Not all jobs at a haunt are glamorous parts, and few people can or will carry a single part/character, successfully, the whole night(s) so having people that can and will do multiple parts is a key factor.
Don't be afraid to make comments and teach them, this also tells you how well they will work as part of a team. Again, vitally important.
If you do classes, don't try to jam too much in one class/session, instead, pick a few key skills and work on them 'til they are second nature to your students.
Also keep your eyes open for skilled stage hands/slave labor. If you are going to need security, ticket sellers & takers, souvenirs sales, guides, etc., this is a good time to look for them too. You may find, like many, that you will want people who can cover several positions or tasks, for some, doing these other tasks helps them become better actors because they will know and appreciate all of the steps involved to put on a haunt.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spinewall (Sep 18, 2016)

I understand this thread is old, but just in case someone wonders in here let me put a few tips out there:

:xbones: Do auditions in groups of 5-10. *average group size walking through a haunt* (This will weed out the shy and/or embarrassed.) 
:xbones: have them audition their physical scares as well as their "lines"
:xbones: Give them multiple general roles, (always asking a different applicant to go first)

different roles to audition for "speakers"
The sharer: some one trying to give you something wether it be an item of and experience for instance "hey put your hand in this hole" or " take this head for a moment
-The dominator: Speaks only in orders
-The questioner: one who asks personal uncomfortable questions
-The pleader: beg people not to go forward or to help you.
-The threatener: Make threats of harm or things to come



On a side note, one thing i like to do is mid audition, throw out scenarios relating to safety to see how they applicants react. 
you just scared that patron so hard she fell to the floor and bumped her head..... what do you do.



Hopefully this helps!


----------

